# Passt die race face turbine ls an mein Element?



## hotknife (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ihr Kenner der RM-Serie oder auch Götter des bikens.

Passt diese race face turbine ls wohl an mein RM Element Bj. 2003?

Ich wollte die abgenöselte LX Kurbel gegen etwas neues tauschen. Oder anders gefragt, was muss ich denn bitte bei dem Ersetzen gegen eine aktuelle XT-Kurbel beachten. Lt. Datenblatt ist bei mir eine Deore FC-510S verbaut.

Vielen herzlichen Dank.

Gruss hotknife


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Mai 2007)

Wenn du ein 73/113 Vierkantinnenlager verwendest, sollte die Turbine an ein Element passen. 
Deinem restlichen Beitrag konnte ich nicht mehr folgen. Hast du jetzt eine Deore dran wie auf dem Bild, oder wie beschrieben, eine LX? Und warum fragst du, ob eine Turbine dranpasst, wenn du weiter unten nach einer aktuellen XT fragst?  Fragen über Fragen...

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotknife (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo fahr es leicht,

sorry für die Verwirrung. Ist natürlich richtig. Ist nur die Deore lt. Foto. Also es kommt mir auf den Preis der Turbine an. Gerne möchte ich natürlich die race face parts dranhaben, weil eben race face und RM zusammengehören.

Da ich aber für das neue "gebrauchte" bike nicht an Teilen ein Vermögen ausgeben möchte (kann ich mir auch nicht leisten), muß ich eben bei ebay oder   auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen, was so kommt.

Den Neupreis für eine race face oder XT oder XTR kann ich beim besten Willen nicht zahlen. Da bringt meine Frau mich um. Die ist ja schon bei den EURO 1300 für das gebrauchte RM Element vollkommen ausgeflippt.

Danke.

Gruss hotknife


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2007)

hotknife schrieb:


> Ich wollte die abgenöselte LX Kurbel gegen etwas neues tauschen.



Neue Tubine Kurbeln wirst Du wohl nur noch schwer herbekommen, auch nicht über eBay. 
Ich würde mal eher an eine günstige Race Face Evolve XC X-Type denken. Da ist das Innenlager schon mit dabei und Du musst Dir keine veraltete Vierkantkurbel besorgen.


----------



## hotknife (18. Mai 2007)

gucks du hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260118518682&rd=1&rd=1

Die 2003 Element Signature Version von RM hatte ja wohl diese Turbine drauf?

Dachte nur, wäre nicht schlecht für mein bike. Bräuchte dann nur noch das Lager.

Was haltet Ihr davon???

Also mehr als EURO 100 kann ich eh nicht ausgeben. Ich dachte, ich mach das auf die diplomatische Tour mit meiner
Frau. Erstmal ein relativ günstiges bike mit gutem Rahmen kaufen u. dann langsam pimpen. Ist zwar besser, wenn 
man(n) direkt was anlegt, doch so kommen die Beträge kleckerweise u. es fällt nicht so auf.

Sorry, dass ich als MTB-Novize solche Fragen stelle, aber ich hatte das Element gesehen und es war um mich geschehen. 

Vorher bin ich jahrelang nur mit dem Rennrad gefahren, doch kann ich dies leider bedingt durch 4 x Rücken-OP nicht mehr möglich.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit dem Fully bedingt durch Federkomfort besser klarkomme. Naja, vielleicht lüge ich mir ja auch nur
selbst einen in die Tasche. Aber so eine schickes rückengerechtes Tourenbike wollte ich mir wirklich nicht reinziehen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Euch noch viele Fragen stellen darf. Aber ich gelobe feierlich, dass ich schnell und viel Wissen aufnehmen
und verinnerlichen werde. Brauch eben am Anfang ein wenig Nachhilfe.

Aber so (siehe Foto) kann das net bleiben. Da ist ja so, als ob ich einen Porsche mit Stahlfelgen fahren würde.
Rahmen hui, Komponenten pfui.

hotknife


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2007)

Ich meine nur, dass wenn Du Dir eine gebrauchte Vierkantkurbel (veraltete Technik) fÃ¼r, sagen wir mal 100,- â¬ kauftst und dazu noch ein Innenlager brauchst. Dann doch lieber die Evolve fÃ¼r 200,- incl X-Type Lager (aktuelle Technik).

Ein Grund wÃ¤re noch, dass Du Dein Element orginal aufbauen willst. Passt aber auch nicht ganz, da nur das Signature-Model die Turbine draufhatte und Dein "normales" Element eben deine Deore 510 Hollowtech.


----------



## hotknife (18. Mai 2007)

Das mit der Originalität kann ich eh vernachlässigen, ist schon die Rock Shocks Reba Team Gabel verbaut.

Gruss hotknife


----------

